# Charing Cross Tube - Hidden Platforms



## UrbanX

I was intrigued to find a layout of Charing Cross Station online, which showed the platforms to the Jubilee Line. But the thing is, if you look at the tube map, the Jubilee line doesn't go to Charing Cross... This means there are two platforms not in public circulation? Hmm.... 




History:
In 1971 construction began on the new 'Fleet line'. Economic pressures, and doubt over the final destination of the line, had led to a staged approach. Under the first stage, the Baker Street to Stanmore branch of the Bakerloo Line was joined at Baker Street to a new 2.5-mile line into central London, with intermediate stops at Bond Street and Green Park and terminating at a new station at Charing Cross, thereby relieving pressure on the West End section of the Bakerloo Line between Baker Street and Charing Cross and also allowing increased frequencies on the section north of Baker Street.




This line, essentially a Bakerloo relief line, took over the Bakerloo line from Stanmore to Baker Street and continued in new tunnels south of Baker Street ending at a (temporary) terminus at Charing Cross, with a view to subsequently extending further eastwards.
The eventual extension was different from that originally planned and the new line branched off the existing one south of Green Park station in the Westminster direction. In doing so, it isolated the short section to Charing Cross station, which was closed at the same time as the new extension opened.

Clear as mud? This poster explaining it still isn’t the easiest thing to read! 




The project was renamed the Jubilee Line for Queen Elizabeth II's 1977 Silver Jubilee. 

The line was officially opened by the her son Prince Charles on Beltane 1979. Here he is driving one of the things! 



Passenger services started the very next day. The combined stations (including Trafalgar Square) ware named “Charing Cross”.

Although Charing Cross was built as the ‘end of the line’ plans existed to extend the line East (to Lewisham). Therefore the tunnels were built beyond the extent of the station beneath the Strand, almost touching Aldwych  Station which would have been the next stop. 

On 20th November 1999, the Jubilee Line platforms at Charing Cross were closed to passengers after just over 20 years use.

The rule of thumb for filming is that if it needs to look old: use Aldwych , if it needs to look new: use Charing Cross. You may recognise some of the platform shots from Spooks, or the fantastic ’28 Weeks Later’ 2007.If you can tear your eyes away from Madonna dancing around in her pants, her underground train bit of the ‘Hung Up’ video was filmed at Charing Cross. It’s around the 03:24 mark here: 


The rest of the station can be seen throughout these scenes from Skyfall: 


Even Thor has got the tube from here before: 



These lengths of tunnel are still actually used to reverse trains into, but as the station isn’t manned it’s not geared up for passengers. 

When the Jubilee platforms were first opened in 1979, five escalators down to the new platforms were provided as part of the station's extensive refurbishment (three on the Northern Line side and two on the Bakerloo). With the closure of the platforms these escalators were also closed and access to them walled off. Here’s a photo of the main concourse when these platforms were still in use: (Photo taken in the 90’s sometime) 




The Explore:
Walking through tube stations there are locked vent grilles off to the side, you have probably never even noticed them...



Let's look beyond that grille: 



Once on the other side of that grille it's so odd to be stood 12" away from passengers passing in the walkways, while they are competely unawares of your presence:



Here's a vid of people walking past, you can even hear the busker! 



Construction / service tunnel: My GPS worked here. This was taken directly under Trafalgar Squares 4th Plinth! 



Oh, speaking of Trafalgar square... Research has revealed that this ventilation shaft actually works out to be 3m taller than Nelsons column! This was taken near the bottom looking down. (looking up isn't that impressive, and 25m of it is above ground anyways!) 









Right, arriving at the hidden platforms themselves, you're faced with the old Jubilee Line maps: 



Link between North & South platforms:



Vestibule 1:






Platforms: 

The platforms are obviously used for filming, so have been furnished with 'contemporary' posters. But closer inspection reveals they're a lot more generic than they look. Some of the films they are advertising are completely fictional. None of them have release dates on them. I guess this means they don't have to replace them too often. 



















Approaching Vestibule 2:









Bottom of Vestibule 2: 

Note the 'Toblerone' thingies missing from the escalator, they're just black rectangles of adhesive. 

They were removed for Daniel Craig to slide down the in Skyfall, obviously never been replaced! 




I'm still working on the final video (Dereliction Addiction 69) But heres a view of passengers boarding / alighting taken from a vent shaft just above their heads. They were completely unaware I was there!:


Time to go. Thanks for reading.


----------



## tumble112

You have posted so many fascinating reports and this is another. Superbly researched and photographed (and filmed).


----------



## UrbanX

Cheers Tumble! Means a lot


----------



## Richard Davies

Great report, there are whole websites for the bits of the Underground the pubic can't normally access but used to.

I knew these were used for filming from time to time.


----------



## HughieD

That was absolutely fascinating. Fab research and the commentary with pictures and vids were compelling. Thank you for that...really enjoyed it.


----------



## The Wombat

This is a cracking report, read it thoroughly
ive seen Aldwych come up before, but not this
I have used it before it closed. I think the horror film Creep was filmed here too


----------



## Mikeymutt

That is superb mr x..if it's one thing I would love and that is to look around one of these old stations.thank you for that..


----------



## UrbanX

The Wombat said:


> This is a cracking report, read it thoroughly
> ive seen Aldwych come up before, but not this
> I have used it before it closed. I think the horror film Creep was filmed here too



Cheers dude! It's almost the opposite to Aldwych as it's so modern! 

Yeah 'Creep' has quite a few scenes down here. The famous "Arm out of a hole" scene was out of the hatch visible just above the pipe on the left of this view!


----------



## KM Punk

Really cool report. Like said before, I've seen Aldwych before, but not this. It looks so eerie when it's empty.


----------



## UrbanX

KM Punk said:


> Really cool report. Like said before, I've seen Aldwych before, but not this. It looks so eerie when it's empty.



Cheers dude!


----------



## King Al

Excellent report UX! Very interesting location, it really is a rabbit warren down there


----------



## Newage

Its a good place, is the fake blood still on the walls from when they shot "28 Months later" down there.

Cheers Newage


----------



## urbexdevil

Awesome report mate, always had a fascination with derelict and unused underground stations. Even when I was a kid and heard about it, I always used to look around places people normally would look and peer out the windows hoping to catch a glimpse passing through the tunnels of something hidden away.

Would love to visit here myself


----------



## Richard Davies

The Waterloo & City platforms at both Waterloo & Bank have been used a few times for filming as the line normally closes at the weekend.


----------



## rockfordstone

love this one buddy, the derelict underground really appeals to me


----------



## DirtyJigsaw

I AM IN AWE!!!! I would love to see this, very nicely documented and great photos to boot.


----------



## flyboys90

Can't wait for the final cut! It may be one of your best yet,Thanks so much for sharing I really enjoyed this.


----------



## blue bubble

Brilliant! thank you great stuff!


----------



## mockingbird

An this keeps bringing me back to DP some reports are good, but this is awesome! you never fail to disappoint an always something better than the rest, awesome photography yet again sir faultless.


----------



## LadyPandora

Excellent report as always  You certainly do your research.
I am however disappointed you didn't include the picture of mole man


----------



## UrbanX

I am however disappointed you didn't include the picture of mole man ;)[/QUOTE said:


> Lol, so to explain: On the train back from here I was sat opposite the most hungover man in the world....
> 
> I was in high spirits following the explore, and produced a nice bottle of Grenache and a proper glass to pass the journey. Seeing this made him groan like a zombie and physically retch. Every time I poured a new glass he just wept silently into the adjacent seat.
> 
> I was on the phone to LadyPandora who was making lots of very cruel suggestions about what I should to to him... but I felt so bad for him I'll just leave it at publishing his photo on a forum. We dubbed him 'The Mole Man' as his hands were filthy from burrowing.
> 
> Bless him...


----------



## Bazslass1303

Hi newly registered on here but been viewing for a good while, I must be so naive, I didn't even know places like this existed. These pictures are really interesting.


----------



## nobbyn

I have always had a fascination with disused Tube stations, British Museum, Tower Hill, Down street etc. Great pictures, thank you for posting.
Was this an organized visit or a visit with permission.
I wish TFL would open up their disused stations again for tours.


----------



## Sshhhh...

Really impressive! Enjoyed this immensely, thank you


----------



## Doodle

Great report, thank you!


----------



## night crawler

How did I miss this. What a well researched explore, who knows what else is behind the grills. Brilliant quite brilliant


----------



## SlimJim

Bloody cool!


----------



## Little Panda

Yes and "Green Screen" patches on the walls so they can be digitally filled later with Placement Adverts.

Most interesting. Thank you.


----------



## GPSJim

WOW!! Mate, just wow!


----------



## SlimJim

Just came back to skim through again and spotted the mole man... Omg hahahahaha! Poor git, we've all been there!!!


----------



## darbians

Spot on. Really good to see this.


----------



## Potter

Superb. How did you manage to do this? Was it with permission?


----------



## J_a_t_33

I was also wondering this^^ Surely they don't leave the lights on otherwise? lol

Another incredible report dude, love your work so much!


----------



## UrbanX

PM for access, but yes they do leave the lights on


----------

